# wanted aristocraft/crest 57090 linear converter (smaller model)



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

I am trying to track down some of the smaller 57090 linear converters to facilitate the use of soundtraxx sound boards with either Revo or DCC decoders.
The larger 57091 model is just too large to fit into the locos that I have designs on.
I managed to get a couple some time back from Rld Hpbbies but they have been out of stock for quite some time.

Anyone got one or two that they need to off load?


----------

